# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك رمز الحماية  Nokia RM-769(101) INF  على التورنادو

## bodr41

*طريقة فك رمز الحماية لجهاز
Nokia RM-796 (101** )**INF اليوم بحول الله سنحاول شرح طريقة فك رمز الحماية - Security Code جهاز  * *(nokia rm796 (101* *والمدعوم حديثا على البوكس التورنادو. صورة الجهاز 
هنا الجهاز يطلب رمز الحماية
Security Code  
الكابل المستخدم لفك رمز الحماية
(UFC cable DCT4-G(5pinout* *      طريقة فك رمز الحماية
1- نضغط Mobile Info للافادة بمعلومات الجهاز
2 - ناشر على Full Factory Defaults
3 - ناشرعلى Reset user lock
بعدها نضغط مباشرة على UI Settings  
لقد تم فك رمز الحماية بنجاح    
اسال الله التوفيق
BODR41  *

----------


## rrrmmm

مممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

----------

